# Golden Specialty.....Snohomish/Carnation WA



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Phone reception bad but I am hearing land blind past a small pond with a poison tennis ball thrown left to right. Most dogs are just running straight into the pond and refusing to get out. Bohn and Bait are the only ones to get through it so far. Heared Bait is so drunk he tripped over his Willie!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

That is just so wrong. Everybody knows a self respecting Golden wouldn't be caught dead with Bohn.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I heard getting dogs off the point with the fluffy towel massage station was a major challenge.

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> That is just so wrong. Everybody knows a self respecting Golden wouldn't be caught dead with Bohn.


:lol:


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess while we are waiting we could do a Open pickem.....

I'll parlay Beau on top with the Will, Ranger and Stanley to place.

Might see a Rassmussen sweap.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't count Bait out of the color. He's a Master of the dog games! I think he is running one of Melanie's dogs too.

Go Bait. Make Randy proud!

Wish we were there!
John


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey John, so that makes a master out of Bait :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Derby - heard they had to scrap 1st series..waiting to re-setup test.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I heard some of them were breaking on the shot frisbee thrown from the line. The remote send from the sofa is resulting in some no goes, but the diversion squeaky toy doens't seem to be bothering them, most are too busy prancing with the new bandana's they were given before running...

In other news the test dog completed the test successfully. Fortunately our on the scene reporter captured a snapshop of the successful retrieve....










/Paul


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

News flash! MisterBait (the master) is in the Pilot's seat. He just finished running Pilot on the land blind. 

It's raining right now! 56 degrees. 

20 dogs called back to the second series. Waiting for third series callbacks.

Will picked up on blind. Stanley and Beau and Pilot looking good. 

Triple 2 retired. No see um blind.


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Callbacks to Open to waterblind;

2,3,6,7,9,10,12,16,18,19,20,25,26,27,28,31.


John


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info John!  

Tammy


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks John. Keep the info coming. People can poo-poo them all they want but give me a red dog any day.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> Thanks John. Keep the info coming. People can poo-poo them all they want but give me a red dog any day.


Style points....










/Paul


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

If anyone is interested in the Derby callbacks besides me, here they are:

Callbacks to the 3rd

1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 17

and Paul, if you keep that up, I will just have to post that black dog of yours with the purple bandana on again........ :wink: 

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Troopers Mom said:


> If anyone is interested in the Derby callbacks besides me, here they are:
> 
> Callbacks to the 3rd
> 
> ...


...oh, please do!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Callbacks to Open to waterblind;
> 
> 2,3,6,7,9,10,12,16,18,19,20,25,26,27,28,31.
> 
> ...


Go #28 !!! ....FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger..and Judy  

... "Casey", "Cooper" and Lee!!!

#9 Steve Low and "Cody..

TNT Goldens, "Stanley" and "Billie".. Too! 

Best to All!

Judy


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Yeah Mom*

Great job Mom #19!!!! Go Pilot! Keeping all paws crossed for you.
Houston


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Derby*

"Callbacks to the 3rd 

1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 17 "

Thank you! #9 is my brother!
Maggie


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I called Lee last year and volunteered to work this Specialty 'cause I was so sure I'd be there. I was ready to head north with all the fluffies squeeky toys, chew bones, and tennis balls. I even had new bandanas for everybody!! Each of them has a different color and the name & logo of my office. I practiced on poison squeekies, worked on and off points with tennis balls on them. I even threw cookies as a diversion....then Amy came in season....and now here I sit living vicariously through the forum.  

Go Stan & Billie!!! And Beau!! And Indy in the Qual!

Thanks to all who are keeping us homebodies posted. This is the pits!

Suzanne B


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Troopers Mom said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in the Derby callbacks besides me, here they are:
> ...


Judy, here it is.








Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Thanks to all who are keeping us homebodies posted. This is the pits!
> 
> Suzanne B


Know what you mean Suzanne. I am home also taking care of a litter of pups and boarding dogs while Gregg is running two of our dogs that are still in the derby. Also my home town is up there, Olympia, and I have to stay here in this blasted heat still. Sometimes life just isn't always fair. :evil:


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> ....then Amy came in season....
> This is the pits!
> Suzanne B


Thee and me, Suzanne  . I think there are several of us who think life is a BITCH right now! When I called to scratch, she said there were 3 or 4 others out already.
Pretty small derby ... wonder why they aren't finished yet :? 

JS


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Go Steve Low & Sammy Thompson in the Derby!!

And... ...Cody & Steve, the Gunns & Fullers in the Open. Especially Finny's Uncle Stanley!  

M


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Sammie & Climber had a exciting 1st series in derby.... 4 No Birds....
He still did a great job.. Keep it up sammie/climber.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I guess the only good thing about this is Amy's ultrasound will be done this week and I'll know for sure she's pregnant--everything points to it. But I really, really, really wanted to go!! Why couldn't she come into estreus like she usually does....wait, she did! Whenever she comes in is when she comes in.  

A Derby baby had 4 no birds? :shock: And sat through them? What control!!!

Suzanne B


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> I guess the only good thing about this is Amy's ultrasound will be done this week and I'll know for sure she's pregnant--everything points to it. But I really, really, really wanted to go!! Why couldn't she come into estreus like she usually does....wait, she did! Whenever she comes in is when she comes in.
> 
> A Derby baby had 4 no birds? :shock: And sat through them? What control!!!
> 
> Suzanne B


Suzanne...hope there are pups  ....perhaps an FC AFC or two!! 

"4 no birds" ....wow. Not sure "Sebec" could have tolerated all that..or even "Ranger" ...!

..Arleen, the color purple is very becoming to Paul's Black Lab!!! chuckle...  Thanks! ..caused a smile here! 

Judy


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Any more news on Open/Derby /Q or AM? Callbacks?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Derby is done! Placements not to be awarded until later this afternoon.

Open third series is about done. Very tough blind. Initial channel blind, points, you name it!

Am still going. Only two dogs to do it properly are Ranger (crushed it) and Stanley. It is an indent with one retired. Flyer on the left. Dogs not seeing it. Dogs have to go under a huge downed redwood.

Q still has not started as of 1:30 St. Louis time (11:30 left coast). 

Waiting on callbacks.


John


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Thank you, John!! Now, that series sounds more like Frank.
Go Stan The Man!  
Suzanne B


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Q is still running a triple with a right hand retired bird. Still no word on Derby placements.

Open callbacks to fourth series; 3? 7-Piper-Tony P, 10-Billie-John Gunn, 12-Band-Judy, 20-Beau-Judy, 25-Brooke-Fuller/Buikema, 26-Stanley-John Gunn, 28-Ranger-Judy, 31-Casey-Lee H.

Am Callbacks; 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,14,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,26,28,29,31,33,34


John


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

John,

Thanks for keeping us posted... and any derby news yet.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes-thanks John!!

Go Stanley!!!!!!!

M


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual callbacks 1,2,4,6,12,17,18,23,27,29,33,34

Am callbacks 1,2,5,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,22,23,24,26,29,31,33,34

Derby placements 1st=4 
2nd=8 Steve Low
3rd=12
4th=13
RJ=2
JAMS=1,6,7,9,17


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Way to go Sam & Whit !!! 
congratulations to Steve on 2nd and Sam & Climber jam in derby... 

WAHOOOOOOO


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

ARLEEN-

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 1ST      AND 3RD   PLACE IN THE DERBY!!!

Tammy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> ARLEEN-
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 1ST      AND 3RD   PLACE IN THE DERBY!!!
> 
> Tammy


Yes, Congratulations..very nice!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you , John Gassner!! 

.."Only two dogs to do it properly are Ranger (crushed it) and Stanley.." 

That is so great  ... wish I could have seen it!!

And...Best of Luck to "Billie"   ..."Casey" and Lee   ..

and to all those called back in the Open!!! 

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Tammy, Judy,

Thank you. I am absolutely delirious. This is Gregg's first time handling in a derby. He is an obedience trainer and went up the week before to Jerry's to learn to handle the dogs. Gosh, I wish I was up there to witness all this. 

Way to go, Rebel, Flirt and Gregg. Also congratulations to Steve for his 2nd place. Also Rebel's littermate, Shooter, took the reserve JAM. 

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Steve, Sally and "Pilot"!!!

Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot, Derby 2nd!!  

Judy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To Steve, Sally and Pilot!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WHEE!!! Congratulations to all who finished the Derby!!! And two ribbons to your goldens, Arlene. That is, well.....WOW!!!   Good going fluffies!!
Suzanne B


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Fantastic! congratulations to Steve and Sally Low and Pilot. Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*GRCA Open esults*

Here's the National Specialty Open results:
1st 28
2nd 10
3rd 20
4th 31
RJ 12
Jams
7,25,26

Amateur Water Blind in the AM with 18 dogs:
1,2,5,7,8,10,11,12,18,19,22,23,24,26,29,31,33,34


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

ranger
billie
beau
casey

I had 2 of the 4!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WOO WOO!!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess I have to admit I have been training with fluffies. 

Both Rio #1 (13 mos old) and Alex #17 (14 mos old) have been on Carol Kackelmeyers truck and received JAMs in the Derby. This wasLyn Nelson and Rio's first trial. 

Lynn is an active member in our local club and we are all very proud of her.

Russ


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah! Congratulations to the Open finishers! Billie is on a roll--what a great girl!!  
Suzanne B


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Steve:

Congratulations to you and Pilot on your second place. 

Also congratulations to the Open placers and jammers. 

Wishing I was there,

Paula


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations on the Open Placements and Jams...

Go luck Ann S (am) and Sammie (q)...


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow!! Open 2nd for Billie & she's not long off "maternity leave"!  
Stan the Man gets a Jam!! Congrats John & Janice!!!

Over the moon for Steve & Sally on Pilot's Derby 2nd!!! Yeehaw! 
Congrats too to Sammie and Climber!!!!!!!!

And Arleen (don't know you, but...) TWO placements!! :shock: Congrats!!

This Is So Exciting Regards-

M


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Congrats to Greg and Arlene for their derby win with Rebel. I heard there is some serious bling bling that comes with that win if you are a GRCA member :lol: :roll: :lol: Sorry Mel!

Also congrats to Judy and Ranger for the Open Win, and the Gunns great showing!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Such great news this AM!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, Judy and "Ranger"!!!

FC AFC AFC Steeplehill Ranger .. Open Win    

...and Huge Congratulations to "Billie", 
OTCH Tanbark's Orange Crush, WC, MH, OHF, Am. OTCH, OHF 

...and John and Janice, too!!  

(by any chance was "Raisin" staked out at the line to watch....and learn? :wink: ..) 

Emberain Semper Case of Red, "Casey" 4th...Congratulations, Lee!!! 

Congratulations to all that competed! .. placed, RJ and Jammed !!

On to the AM!!

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I want to congratulate the Fullers on Jamming in the Open with their "new" dog Brooke. She is a full sister to Jake. A really nice dog that hopefully has found a "home" :lol: 

I will be contacting mr. and mrs. Bait soon for updates.


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Pilot went out on the water blind in the Am. She finally figured Bait out and tuned him out at the end of the water blind  

Brooke did a very nice job in the Q.

They are waiting for Am. callbacks. The Q is still running the water marks for the third series. Yes you heard me right!


John


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John wrote.."I want to congratulate the Fullers on Jamming in the Open with their "new" dog Brooke. She is a full sister to Jake. A really nice dog that hopefully has found a "home" .."

Sure looks like she has!!! Congratulations to the Fullers..and to "Brooke" !!!

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

9 dogs back for the Am water marks. Willie and Zeke are still playing! I'll have the rest of the callbacks soon.

Judy, Becky, Demi, etc.
If you don't start getting those Golden pom poms out and act excited I'll just keep this info to myself!


John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Am fourth series underway. Already several pick-ups.

Callbacks;
2 Will
7 Stanley
8 Zeke
10Bud
18Casey
19Band
23Billie
24Willie
29Punch


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Pom Pom's*

John- How about this . . . .

Give me a "G" "G", Give me an "O" "O", Give me a "L" "L", Give me a "D" "D", Give me an "E" "E", Give me a "N" "N". What do ya' have

*GOLDEN!!!!! GOLDEN!!! GOLDEN!!*

*GOOD LUCK TO THE AMATEUR'S AND QUALIFYING DOGS IN THE 4TH AND CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE COMPETITORS AND WINNERS!!!!! *    

SPECIAL Rah Rah for John for all the information!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WILLIE AND ZEKE? AS IN THE WILLIE AND ZEKE? WILLIE AND ZEKE BAITINGER?????
WELL WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY SO???????
GO WILLIE!!!!
GO ZEKE!!!!
GO TEAM BAIT!!!!!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Go Bait Go Bait... have one from the East Coasters...


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Q callbacks to fourth series

2,6,12,17,18,23,27,29,34

Am is done. Qual. water blind (fourth series) is almost done.

No anouncements until the banquet tonight.


John


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Say it isn't so - that'll be way past our bedtime down this way.
DARN.
GO TEAM BAIT.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1. Stanley/John Gunn
2. Billie/John Gunn
3. Casey/Lee Herskowitz
4. Bud/Ron Bischke
RJ. Band/Judy rasmuson
J. Zeke/John Baitinger
J. Willie/John Baitinger

Congratulations to all!!!

Brooke, the new QAA, owned by Jeff Buikema and Kaye Fuller, handled by Kaye, is my Derby second place Pilot's mother.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATS! * To Kaye and Steve (for Pilot's momma!)! Also, congrats to all that placed or received a JAM!!!!!!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

what they said-
and congrats to everyone!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to all, especially Bait who now owns not only a QAA Zeke, but also has a qualified "Willie"!!!


John


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!! Way to go TEAM BAIT!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO Stan the Man!!!   I'll say it again, Billie is on a roll--go Gunns!! Congrats to Lee and Casey and to Bud--I've been keeping my eye on him and he's...lookin' good.

Suzanne B


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Will there be dancing on the tables tonight Bait? 

Congratulations to all......

and all those new ***.... 


-wishing we were in WA.. but know we will see you in CT next year.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all in the AM!!!

 1. Stanley/John Gunn 
 2. Billie/John Gunn 
 3. Casey/Lee Herskowitz 

Oh, Wow!! POM POMS Away!!!!  

Please, John, keep the information coming!!! ..Q results!! Have to check in the AM  

Judy


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

congrats ron bischke 4th place in the amateur its great to see 
you back training.... and already competitive 


keith
________
YAMAHA TD2 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

KEITH L said:


> congrats ron bischke 4th place in the amateur its great to see
> you back training.... and already competitive
> 
> 
> keith


..and not three years old yet!! Congratulations!!!

Bulrush Yellow Bud "Bud" 

Judy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual. results

1st Roger with Punch

2nd Dust

3rd Desi

4th Zeke

RJ Brooke

J 6,17,27,29


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you John for keeping us posted with the results.

Thank you Lee for all your work making this trial possible and glad to see you got some color out of it.

Most of all, thank you to Bait & Kathy for taking care of our Pilot up there this week since things were a little tough down this way. It is amazing when people you've only known for a limited amount of years come through for you in such a big way. You are absolutely the best.

Bait, I will even forgive you for sabotaging Pilot's Amateur water blind so her two year old son Willie and his mentor Zeke could earn their well deserved ***.

But don't let it happen next year or I will kick your a$$.

Melanie


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone who placed in the Qual. And a great big congratulations to Roger May and Red Desert Dust for 2nd place. Dust is Flirt's sire and she took 3rd in the Derby. And then to have Rebel get first place in Derby. This is all just too much to be sitting here at home alone trying to comprehend. 

Arleen


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

*thank you*

thank you was a great time gregg did a great job ..congradulations.....goldens rule..


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*Congrats* to Roger and Kaye with you Qual 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to *all*!!! Can't help, but give a big thumbs up to Finny's Uncle Stanley! 8) 

Bait's probably passed out under a table somewhere, but hey-when you come to & it doesn't hurt to read this: CONGRATS!!

CT next year!!!

M


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

*Bait , Cathy , Zeke, Willie*

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys work hard at it all the time, see you when you get back, enjoy the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to all who finished!! What a great group of posters. You kept us homebodies up to date so well. Thank you!
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ROGER AND DUST  

CONGRATS TO ARLEEN AND GREGG


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to all of those happy placers and finishers in all stakes and also to those who stepped up to the plate and gave their whole-hearted best efforts. As a past participant, I especially thank the host clubs for taking on the monumental task of putting on a National Specialty. It's no easy job and your work doesn't go unnoticed. See you all in 2008!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to all of those happy placers and finishers in all stakes and also to those who stepped up to the plate and gave their whole-hearted best efforts. As a past participant, I especially thank the host clubs for taking on the monumental task of putting on a National Specialty. It's no easy job and your work doesn't go unnoticed. See you all in 2008!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Troopers Mom said:


> Congratulations to everyone who placed in the Qual. And a great big congratulations to Roger May and Red Desert Dust for 2nd place. Dust is Flirt's sire and she took 3rd in the Derby. And then to have Rebel get first place in Derby. This is all just too much to be sitting here at home alone trying to comprehend.
> 
> Arleen


Congratulations Arleen, Gregg and Roger and Jerry! great job with the fluffies!!
And Bait, too!

-Kristie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Thank you John for keeping us posted with the results.
> 
> Thank you Lee for all your work making this trial possible and glad to see you got some color out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

So, Mr Gassner....are you coming to the East Coast for '08??? :?:


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

he won't be up for parole till 09


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll be there! The warden is giving me work release. I'll probably have to handle a dog or throw a flyer. :wink: 


John


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Help At the Golden Specialty*

I know it is out of style to say anything too nice about Bait, BUT I want to publicly acknowledge his help at the trial. After spending a week driving out across 3200 miles, he was there every time I needed some extra help to get some things done. We knew better than to let him shoot (can't say all nice things about him), but he was a tremendous asset in helping get the trial set up and to be generally successful.
Since we did not have a lot of field people to help from the local Golden club, we also relied on a number of others who traveled from else where and were there to help out. I do not know if any of them read this site, but Roger & Kaye Fuller from Texas, John Robinson & Cheryl Talley from Montana, Ron Bishke from North of the border (Alberta). Judy Rasmuson from several states, Kent & Debbie Walker from Spokane, WA and Ann Strathern from Maryland (who also won the Tritronics collar at the raffle). They all ran their dogs in the trial and helped keep things going!

THANKS YOU ALL!!!
Lee


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*PS*

Special thanks to Kathy Baitinger for helping to keep Bait in line! (and he never even lost his pants)!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: PS*



drdawg said:


> Special thanks to Kathy Baitinger for helping to keep Bait in line! (and he never even lost his pants)!


Or his beer! Lots of training don't you know.


John


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

> I'll probably have to handle a dog or throw a flyer.


John, thank you for offering, I'll send your name to our field committe chairman :lol: 
Seriously, it will be great to finally meet you! Looking forward to it.
Diane


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo! Dr Dawg! We made it home! 36 hours straight drive to Davenport, Iowa, slept 5 hours there, then, 15 hours to home. 51 hours driving time from SeaTac. Got in LATE last hight. What a ride! Thanks to everyone out there for the hostpitalty. You had some good help out there, Lee. I don't remember all their names, but I'm pretty sure the one girl, Connie?, never ate dinner the night of the BBQ. And, Bente, (who I know gets on this forum at times) I saw on more than one occasion, running(sprinting) out to the long guns to switch out guns or some other equipment. AND chaired the WC/WCX. I didn't do much compared to all of them. You guys in CT. might want to see if you can rent them for next year.
Thanks to everyone for the congrats. I've never seen so much fuss made over a few greenies and a fourth. Although, it WAS huge for me. I've never made it to the forth in an all-age stake before. Then, I finished my first one with both my six year old AND my two year old. I'll never forget THOSE two greenies! Just wish I could've got Pilot through one. She deserves it. Would've made my day. 
And, no, Megan there was no dancing on the tables. Lee made me promise. LOL 
All that was pretty cool for me, but the biggest thrill for me of it all was when I got to call home to everyone in my training group and tell them what we had done. Nothing like letting them know that their efforts of trying to teach a hard-headed German Welder aren't getting wasted. 
And, no, Miriam I was NOT passed out under a table somewhere. Had no time to play and party........Too busy running dogs. (stepped up to the line 22 times in three days.) Even had to give my cell phone to Kathy to answer all of Gassners calls. LOL 
Although, there WERE those ONE-LITRE Margerita's at Canyons Restaurant. WOW! Almost forgot about that. Thank God there was a Starbuck's right next door.
Anyhow had a ball. Now it's time to get back to work..............POOP!
BAIT
P.S. Hey John and Janice, Gus LOVES Raisin! LOL


----------

